
Income Tax and the Great Irish Famine - vinnyglennon
https://www.charteredaccountants.ie/News/income-tax-and-the-great-irish-famine
======
bachbach
Ironic, I'm registering to pay tax in Ireland.

Oh suffering!
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKyb_3gBmj4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKyb_3gBmj4)

Only AAPL understands.

